# Should I get a Mozart tattoo?



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2005)

Been considering a tat for a while, and recently one of my mates had a bunch of em done, by a damn good artist he found in the city.

Here's the pics I'm considering:





- my 1st preference.



- another possibility if the artist thinks the 1st one wont turn out.

I don't have a tat yet, It'll probably be the only tattoo I want, (sure I say that now...) and I'll have it done on my right arm.

Also, I think it goes without saying that I'd like to have it drawn so that there's a joint hanging out of his mouth.


So hit the poll, should I do it?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 24, 2005)

The problem with a Mozart tattoo is that when he goes out of style and Vivaldi is in... then what are you gonna do?? :lol: Then again, it wouldn't be too hard convincing anyone that it is a tattoo of Vivaldi :D 

T


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 24, 2005)

I assume "fucking oath mate" mean "yes"? :D


----------



## jc5 (Jul 24, 2005)

Generally, I am not a tatoo sort of person. But how can I disuade someone from getting a tatoo of a portrait of Mozart? 8)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey Alex, my Grandad has one tattoo on his forearm. He once told me; no matter what you get, one day you'll hate it.

Also, when you get old and wrinkly, it'll looked like a squashed tomato. 

Only my two cents. Ive thought about getting a tatt once or twice over the years.


----------



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> I assume "[email protected]#k oath mate" mean "yes"? :D



bloody oath it means yes :lol: 

Alright then, so far from looking at the polls it seems that the general consensus is indeed "yes, I should get a Mozart tattoo," but keep those votes coming in people!!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 24, 2005)

Anyway, I think you should get this;


----------



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Hey Alex, my Grandad has one tattoo on his forearm. He once told me; no matter what you get, one day you'll hate it.
> 
> Also, when you get old and wrinkly, it'll looked like a squashed tomato.
> 
> Only my two cents. Ive thought about getting a tatt once or twice over the years.



aarrgh!

Well with a bit of luck, by the time I'm an old fart I'll be able to just rub some stem cells on it or something and restore it to its former glory!


----------



## Alex W (Jul 24, 2005)

Thonex said:


> The problem with a Mozart tattoo is that when he goes out of style and Vivaldi is in... then what are you gonna do?? :lol: Then again, it wouldn't be too hard convincing anyone that it is a tattoo of Vivaldi :D
> 
> T



LOL. :lol: Yeah gee.. err.. you know, I didn't even think of that?!


----------



## jc5 (Jul 24, 2005)

Errr... close enough? :lol: 






Say.. I just noticed... this vote is rigged.... :wink:


----------



## José Herring (Jul 24, 2005)

I can't vote until I know the answer to this: What are you gonna do with the tatoo if you and Wolfie ever decide to go your seperate ways?

Jose :?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 24, 2005)

Surely this would be more appropriate?

http://bang.esc.net.au/~mapie/tattoo.jpg


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 24, 2005)

Thonex said:


> The problem with a Mozart tattoo is that when he goes out of style and Vivaldi is in... then what are you gonna do?? :lol: Then again, it wouldn't be too hard convincing anyone that it is a tattoo of Vivaldi :D
> 
> T



Hahaha :lol: 

Go for it Alex!


----------



## Marsdy (Jul 25, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Surely this would be more appropriate?
> 
> http://bang.esc.net.au/~mapie/tattoo.jpg



:twisted: 

I'm trying to eat my breakfast here. :wink: 

As for the tat, wouldn't a naked Sheila be more appropriate? Or a picture of a few shrimps on the barbie?


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm.......wether or not to have a tatoo of a slightly feminine looking young man with a wig tatooed on your ???. What a dilemma.

If I was you, I'd have one of McGrath and Warne on my forehead. I cannot believe our best young team in years wilted so quickly.


----------



## handz (Jul 25, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Anyway, I think you should get this;



Yeah, get this with big "shoot on sight" underline.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 25, 2005)

Why not a "Mozart saved my life" tattoo?


----------



## Alex W (Jul 29, 2005)

haha... ok, thanks all for the words of... encouragement... (?) Well, for the most part... 

I'm going into the city this coming week to get it all sorted out. Still not 100% decided yet, probably about 99.673% - I'd say the last few decimal points will be filled in after I meet the artist.

I'll post pics after it's all done.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2005)

Absolutely no need to do that if you're getting the one I recommend. :shock:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 29, 2005)

Tattoo's look coolest on the forehead.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 29, 2005)

Just make sure the tattoo artist has good hearing....

Moby???? I SAID MOZART!!!!! MOZART!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah I don't know if i'd want Moby on my forehead.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 29, 2005)

I dunno man. Why ruin a perfectly good ass with a picture of Mozarts face.....uhhhh ooops. Did I say that out loud? :?


----------



## Hardy Heern (Jul 30, 2005)

Alex W said:


> Been considering a tat for a while, and recently one of my mates had a bunch of em done, by a damn good artist he found in the city.
> 
> Here's the pics I'm considering:
> 
> ...



Whilst adorning your body with such a tatoo may allow you to stick out from the crowd (yes, it bloody well will) I do believe it is somewhat unseemly to use such a hero for this purpose, even _*if *_it will only be available for viewing in our former colony. Perhaps if you are able to guarantee that you can restrict its viewing to those parts then it might be considered acceptable.

Humbly

Frank


----------



## Alex W (Jul 30, 2005)

Hardy Heern said:


> Alex W said:
> 
> 
> > Been considering a tat for a while, and recently one of my mates had a bunch of em done, by a damn good artist he found in the city.
> ...



hahahahaha!!! Classic... 

Sorry - but you'll get no such guarantee from me, matey!

:lol:


----------



## jc5 (Jul 30, 2005)

In fact now you've encouraged him, and he'll be on the first plane to London once the ink as dried. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 31, 2005)

It's a sickness, I say... :?


----------



## Trev Parks (Aug 3, 2005)

FilmComposerZ said:


> I really feel Mozart is GREAT, but a little outdated, maybe you should go with someone more modern and with an edge like this photo



Yeah, but the problem, like someone said, is that Georgie boy's gonna wrinkle up and end up like this:


----------

